# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  moss/liverwort/algae ID plz :)

## darkfury18

I recently received some plants and it came with some kinda moss or leafy liverwort. I'm not sure what it is exactly though. Hopfully someone knows what it is. thanks..

----------


## fish newb

Looks like a fissiden to me. Where are you located? Where did the other plants come from? If we know this it could be easier...

-Andrew

----------


## darkfury18

I'm in Arizona, but I got this with some HC I bought from another user who has recently quit planted tanks. The user is from Georgia I think. I searched the user's old posts and found this.




> There is some liverwort growing on rocks emmersed on a creek nearby (I live in N. ga). Do you think it would grow underwater?
> 
> Does anyone else have liverworts?


And from the user's old posts, they only had weeping moss, no other mosses.. so that's y i think it's a liverwort.. not sure though

Also, I don't think it's a fissiden. I have F. fontanus and the way the leaf grows looks completely different

----------


## timebomb

I don't think it's a _Fissidens_ either. It looks more like a moss than a liverwort to me but then again, it's always hard to tell from pictures. The plant looks like it has great potential though. It could very well be the next "must-have" plant to hit the aquaria scene and get all the hobbyists excited  :Laughing: 

How serious are you about wanting to know its identity? If you're really keen, send me a sample and I'll show it to the professor. In this instance at least, we know the country of origin but what does N. ga. stands for?

By the way, it would be great if you sign off with a real name. If you noticed, almost all of us here do that with our posts. 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> but what does N. ga. stands for?


 North Galverstone, Georgia (I think) but know nothing about mosses  :Wink: 

Edit: heh, there's no Galverstone in Georgia but Gainesville, Garden City and Garfield. The USPS abbreviated state code for Georgia is GA, so that might also simply mean north of Georgia???? (more confusion than help, I'm afraid! LOL!!)

----------


## darkfury18

> I don't think it's a _Fissidens_ either. It looks more like a moss than a liverwort to me but then again, it's always hard to tell from pictures. The plant looks like it has great potential though. It could very well be the next "must-have" plant to hit the aquaria scene and get all the hobbyists excited 
> 
> How serious are you about wanting to know its identity? If you're really keen, send me a sample and I'll show it to the professor. In this instance at least, we know the country of origin but what does N. ga. stands for?
> 
> By the way, it would be great if you sign off with a real name. If you noticed, almost all of us here do that with our posts. 
> 
> Loh K L


Well, at this point I'm not sure if it's even aquatic. I will let it grow out for a week or two and see how it does. How long does it take before I can see that I'm drowning it? If it survives I'll try to send you a sample  :Smile:  And I believe N. GA is north Georgia.

-Tuan

----------


## RRG

The last picture reminds me of the "cement moss" _Hyophila involuta_ that Loh KL posted previously.

----------


## darkfury18

It does look a little like it, running a quick search:



> Bioplast's lovely Cement Moss (Hyophila involuta) turns out to be a terrestrial moss and will not thrive under water. This moss can commonly be found growing on cement wall or wall of drain made of cement.


So if it terrestrial, what will happen to it if I keep it in the tank?

-Tuan

----------


## timebomb

It could be Cement Moss but as I've said many times, it's always hard to tell from pictures. If the moss is terrestrial, Tuan, it will eventually die in your tanks. How long before that happens depend on many factors so it could be anything from a few days to a few months. 

But my guess is your moss is semi-aquatic. In other words, it's a moss that can survive both above and under water. I say this because I don't see any browning in your moss pictures. With most mosses that do not take well to life underwater, the first symptoms would usually be "browning". The moss starts to turn brown in parts and eventually dies. 

Loh K L

----------


## fish newb

Alright I'm probably wrong... I have a BIG aquatic moss book of NE being printed/binded but it isn't done yet...

The reason I thought it might be a fissidens is this topic, the fonds look very similar to me. 

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3401

I believe I had a small piece of wood that had this on it. It didn't DIE but it certainly didn't grow so I took it out.

Either way Good luck on the ID. I'll probably have another package of moss for Loh to bring to Dr. Tan Biento to ID So when that happens if you still want to know the ID of the moss you could send me some and I could include it into the package! This will probably be sometime in the spring, since I have a few places I want to go moss collecting
 :Very Happy:  .

Either way good luck with it and it might turn out to be the "must have" moss one day like Gomer's or even my stringy moss that's pretty popular!

-Andrew

----------


## darkfury18

it certainly does look like that although what I have hasn't grown out all that much. i will keep an eye on it and let you guys know. 

Andrew,
I can definitely send some to you if it survives till spring.

-Tuan

----------


## darkfury18

> But my guess is your moss is semi-aquatic. In other words, it's a moss that can survive both above and under water. I say this because I don't see any browning in your moss pictures. With most mosses that do not take well to life underwater, the first symptoms would usually be "browning". The moss starts to turn brown in parts and eventually dies. 
> 
> Loh K L


Thanks for the info.. i'll keep everyone updated on its progress

-Tuan

----------


## darkfury18

Update: It seems to be growing a bit now, so it is at least semi-aquatic  :Very Happy:  

Here's a picture of it next to some HC for comparison, it's quite small.


And a close up:


-Tuan

----------


## FC

Dear Tuan,

Welcome here!

IMO, the plant (in the picture above) is either:
1)	Non-aquatic plant or
2)	New aquatic plant species or
3)	Aquatic plant is not immersed the form

I am not knowledgeable enough to help you on 1) and 2).
If it is 3), try let it grow in the aquarium for 2~3 weeks. If it does grow, the shape of the leafs usually change dramatically. When that happens, show us again. One of us should be able to identify it.

----------


## darkfury18

Thanks Freddy. This has been in my tank for two weeks now (the date from my first post to the last updated post) and it is definitely growing. I will try to send a sample off to Andrew to include in his package to Loh to get it ID. Hopefully we'll find out what is then  :Smile: 

-Tuan

----------


## propor

Hi.

I think, we discussed about this moss on our polish forum about bryophytes 
www.mchy.pl . View thread:

http://www.wszim-sochaczew.edu.pl/mc...p?TID=167&PN=1


I suggested on this thread (and I am a litlle sure  :Wink:  )that it is _Ceratodon purpureus_ - extremely common , synantropic species in Europe and (I think) in the USA.
After two months this moss died in aquarium of our user *zobek*  :Sad: .
Sorry for my english.

----------


## darkfury18

It does really look like that moss  :Confused:  Did it grow in zobek's tank before dying?

-Tuan

----------


## zobek

Maybe I will answer  :Wink:  Yes it was growing for two months  :Idea:  . As you can see on the pictures in thread it was growing and I was happy that I've found another moss that can live submersed. And suddenly (in two days time) leaves started to fall down. I tried again and ending was the same. I don't think that it's the same moss too  :Wink:

----------


## timebomb

Pictures can be deceiving. Furthermore, the mosses shown in this thread are found on different continents. It's highly unlikely they are one and the same moss. 

I do have some *Polish* mosses with me now. Armin sent 7 species. I put the word Polish in asterisks because the mosses may not be native to Poland. Armin does not know the countries of origin as he obtain the mosses from fellow-hobbyists who in turn, probably got the mosses the same way, from other hobbyists either through trade or sale. Here is a picture of one of the mosses that Armin sent:



I'll be showing the mosses to the professor soon. Will let you all know the results but without knowing the country of origin, please don't expect more than just the genus names. 

Loh K L

----------

